# NGD..rare and strange Kent Videocaster



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

How cool is this guitar? I dare you to find another. I see these cheapo MIJ 60's guitars all the time. They always have crappy "mahogany" necks. This one has a fat maple neck with a rosewood board and binding. Also, a really rare gold finish. I know its all original as there is a stamp in the body cavity over the gold, plus, it even has the paper tag on the neck with a serial number and the name "Videocaster"
Has anyone seen one of these? I know these aren't really valuable guitars, but does the maple neck and gold finish make it worth more? Its in amazing original condition.
Opinions??


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I think those 60's Japanese free-style guitars were so cool! (free-style meaning they were using their imagination, not trying to copy anything)
They made some wild & crazy stuff.
Kent was one of the better brands btw.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

As you asked for opinions, I'll let you know that I think that is one ugly bird! Have you been able to play it yet?


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'd take that to the local blues jam and play slide. Cool guitar.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

It plays pretty nice. I shimmed the neck a bit and can get the action really low. The sound is really cool. With one each of the 4 pickups it has a really neat twang.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

capnjim said:


> It plays pretty nice. I shimmed the neck a bit and can get the action really low. The sound is really cool. _*With one each of the 4 pickups it has a really neat twang.*_


A tele in disguise..........and what a disguise!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

can you imagine being about 14 years old in the 60's, begging your parents for the last 2 years to buy you a guitar. Finally they give in and get you one for your birthday/christmas. You're dreaming Telecaster......and they pull out that thing.
In a flash you lose all desire to ever play the guitar.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I know nothing about these guitars, but that is a cool unit!

Blocks and dots, leave it to the Japanese. 8)


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I'd display that proudly and prominently if it were in my collection. Definitely one cool guitar!


----------

